# Malaga weather March?



## planada (Mar 15, 2010)

I am seeing an opportunity to book the Marriott at Malaga for March 13-March 20 2011. Do you think the weather will be too cool then. When I look up temp charts it looks like it is not the rainy season but it is cooler. Anybody know the best months to book in this region?


----------



## Jimster (Mar 15, 2010)

*Marriott*

Is there one there or are you talking about Marbella?  If this helps any, last year in April, I was in Madrid and it was snowing!  On the other hand I had just come from Gran Canary and the weather was ok there.


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Mar 16, 2010)

Jimster said:


> Is there one there or are you talking about Marbella?  If this helps any, last year in April, I was in Madrid and it was snowing!  On the other hand I had just come from Gran Canary and the weather was ok there.



you americans do seem to have a different sense of distance than us europeans - Madrid is 2100ft up in the mountains in the centre of spain, and Gran Canary is an island down by the equator - both several hundred miles from Malaga/Marbella, and with a vastly different climate!

we have been to the Malaga/marbella area a few times in autumn/winter, but not in spring, but I would guess the weather is much the same... Pleasantly warm during the day, chilly enough to need a light jacket in the evenings. Not hot enough to lie on the beach and "sizzle" all day, but just right for sightseeing or sitting outdoors.


----------



## itchyfeet (Mar 16, 2010)

Check out www.weather.com or underground weather for average temp. and precipitation for Malaga, Spain.  Very helpful information.


----------



## hibbeln (Mar 16, 2010)

We were there a few years back in mid-February and found the weather to be great for sightseeing.  Not beach weather at all, though.  SInce we were there for sightseeing, it worked out perfectly for us AND there were no crowds anywhere, which was a huge plus.
I would guess that nights were in the 40's and the days were in the 60's to around 70.  Coming from Michigan, we felt that was a treat, but I see you're from Phoenix.....!  I would call it "spring weather" from a midwestern perspective.  When we went up to Granada (which is waaaaay high in elevation) it was snowing just a little bit, and it was also nippy (40's?) in the higher hill towns like Ronda.  But that was a full month before you're planning to go.
It did rain, but we somehow managed to miss all but one storm, and that one we sat out having churros y chocolate in a little churros place in Tarifa with a bunch of old men!
If you're there to sightsee, and your blood isn't TOO thin from living in ARizona   then I would say to go for it!  Once you hit the warmer months you'll find huge crowds and heat like Arizone in the summer (sunstroke anyone?).


----------



## Jimster (Mar 16, 2010)

*Weather*



helenbarnett1963 said:


> you americans do seem to have a different sense of distance than us europeans - Madrid is 2100ft up in the mountains in the centre of spain, and Gran Canary is an island down by the equator - both several hundred miles from Malaga/Marbella, and with a vastly different climate!



Not so!  Of course, they are different.  I have been there many times.  My point was that it is unpredictable.  The whole reason I went to Gran Canary was that at that time of year it could be counted on to be warm enough to swim.  Yet even in Malaga the weather there can be a bit cool that time of year.  I'd say anything after the end of October until April 1st and  you don't know what kind of weather you'll get but probably not warm enough to swim and enjoy it.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 16, 2010)

helenbarnett1963 said:


> you americans do seem to have a different sense of distance than us europeans - Madrid is 2100ft up in the mountains in the centre of spain, and Gran Canary is an island down by the equator



Maybe it's not only our American cousins who are geographically challenged 

The Canary Islands are approximately 28 degrees north of the equator,roughly the same as central Florida, so don't even fit into the tropics let alone equatorial zone.

For March the probability of good weather is better in the Canaries as they are further south.  That said the weather in both mainland Spain and the Canary Islands has been extremely unpredictable over this winter.  Heavy snow in many parts of mainland Spain that don't normally see any.  Torrential rain in the Canary Islands causing mud slides etc.


----------



## hibbeln (Mar 19, 2010)

Here's how I think of it, though.  If you're going to Spain to go to the beach, then you're nuts (IMHO!) because that is a HECK of a long flight from Arizona to go to a beach!    Go to Florida or Hawaii instead!   
But if you're going to sightsee, then March might be an absolutely wonderful time with spring weather and few crowds.  The weather might very well be quite like your Arizona March weather.


----------



## planada (Mar 21, 2010)

Debi

We are GOING TO SIGHT SEE! But after living in AZ for 52 years my blood is thin and I like warm weather, not hot and not cold. Don't get mad at me, I was just asking!


----------



## Keitht (Mar 21, 2010)

Planada,

What is the weather like in your area during March.  To be able to provide a comparison with that might be helpful.


----------



## hibbeln (Mar 22, 2010)

I just found this, which is kind of an essay on the weather.....

Average March Weather in Malaga and on the Costa del Sol
As the first tentative signs of Spring emerge across northern Europe, in Andalucia it is full speed ahead with the countryside covered by a multitude of flowers.

The sun continues to shine in Malaga during March, although it is a month to leave the Costa and venture inland to sample the delights of an Andalucian Spring. 
The evening and nights are often quite chilly, but the days usually become pleasantly warm. 
Conditions are frequently ripe for sea breeze development, and it's not unusual to have a force 6 wind blowing along the shore-line  during the afternoon . This not only lifts the sand, but with sea temperatures reluctant to rise from 15 Celsius (59F) it can feel decidedly cold.
Those caught up in the afternoon swirl of sand need only stroll a few hundred metres inland for calmer winds and more comfortable temperatures. 
The sea breezes usually start late morning so early risers can spend several pleasant  hours sitting on the beach with only sandpipers and the odd boisterous dog for company. 
Unsettled weather occurs from time to time during March, with any rain a welcome replenishment for the inland reservoirs before the onset of the hot, dry summer. 
The source of the rainfall is similar to that seen during the winter months, either from weakening weather fronts moving across Iberia from the west, or, rarely from slow-moving depressions in the western Mediterranean, or over North Africa.

Two other weather features make more of an appearance during March, namely showers due to the heating of the ground, and sea fog. In an unstable west or southwesterly airstream, the first signs of shower development occur mid morning, but the heaviest showers are usually reserved for the afternoon.
The mountains often attract the worst of the showers, perhaps with thunder, and although sunshine occurs between the showers, for the residents of Malaga it can be a fairly dull afternoon as showers cluster together over the Sierra De Mijas and the resulting cloud drifts across Malaga,   not to disperse until well into the evening. 

On the note of dispersion.
Fog occasionally presents a problem for the Controllers at Malaga Airport, and perhaps some are already familiar with the  trip along the motorway from Sevilla to  fogbound Malaga. 
The fog usually occurs when hot air from North Africa crosses the sea, cools and condenses and produces a chilly grey blanket which can sometimes last for 2 or 3 days. It is a comforting thought, though, that you only need to travel a few kilometres inland to emerge from the fog into hot sunshine.

A glorious month for those who appreciate the natural world with abundant wildlife for all to see. By the end of the month temperatures into the mid 20s Celsius (mid 70s F) are not uncommon, but it is certainly not a time for a beach holiday, unless of course you are a windsurfer.


----------



## hibbeln (Mar 22, 2010)

And here's it in numerical form.....

Weather Averages for Malaga in MarchAverage Temperature 57°f (14°c)  
Average Low Temperature 49°f (9°c)  
Average High Temperature 66°f (19°c)  
Average Sea Temperature N/A (15°c)  
Average Precipitation 60mm  
Average Rainfall Days 7 Days  
Average Daily Sunshine Hours 7 Hrs  
Average Fog Days 7 Days  



As well as a comparison for Phoenix in JANUARY:

Month   Avg. High    Avg. Low    Avg. Precip     Rec. High    Rec. Low 
January    67.0 °F      45.0 °F      0.83 in           88.0 °F      16.0 °F 


*Sorry I sounded mad when I initially replied to you.....I wasn't!*     I just meant to say that it would be a lousy time to go to the beach, but a good time for sightseeing!  (As the weather warms to more beach-like temperature, all of the tourists come FLOODING in from the British Isles and the rest of Europe, before it's beach weather is blissfully quiet and calm and uncrowded).

Look at the temps and see what you think.  We dressed in layers while there, and found it very pleasant for sight-seeing.  As the day wore on and the sun warmed up, we stripped layers off.  My MIL was with us and she commented that "Everything in Spain is Up Hill!"  (which it seemed like it was in the hill towns, we climbed stairs and climbed stairs and climbed stairs!) so you have plenty of opportunity to warm yourself up as you climb steps!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 22, 2010)

Keitht said:


> Planada,
> 
> What is the weather like in your area during March.  To be able to provide a comparison with that might be helpful.



Much warmer than Malaga. Here's the 10 day forecast for Phoenix, AZ



http://www.weather.com/outlook/health/allergies/tenday/USAZ0166


----------

